# Training young Nubian kidds for shows



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

i have 3 young Nubian kidds I want to start getting ready for 2021 shows, I’ve never showed goats before but I have pigs and cattle. I would really like any helpful tips! They are very tame, I’ve been working with them since birth April 9th and 13th of this year. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can start by reading threads in the show and 4H areas. Good luck!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Welcome to The Goat Spot! :wave:
Showing goats looks both easier and a little harder than it is. But, it doesn't need to be hard at all with practice, and knowing the right time to clip them. Since you said you have been working with them, it sounds like you already have the 'practice' step, complete! 
Since you have Nubians (dairy goats) you will have to shave them in time for show. From what I've heard, shaving two weeks before show is a good time. It allows for some of the fur to grow back, and gives you time to fix any mistakes if needed. If you can, bathing your goats before you shave them, and allowing their fur time to dry, really helps lengthen the life of your clippers, and makes the fur easier to clip. 
I use Andis 2 speed clippers for the body. I recommend a 4 blade for the body, 10 blade for the section of the legs below the knees/hocks, and a 50 blade for the udder. Sometimes, I use my small, wireless dog clippers for the udder if the goats aren't co-operating. 
Showing goats in different than cattle, in the way that goats are not broken up into four quarters. A good rule of thumb, is to always be on the opposite of the judge, and when you move, always move around the front of the doe. That is much more important in showmanship classes but, it is still a good general practice not to scare the animal, and to allow the judge to see your entire goat. 
Are you planning on showing your goats with the American Dairy Goat Association? (ADGA) Are the kids already registered? Are they tattooed? 

Here's a copy of the ADGA scorecard for dairy goats. It's a great guide to help you have an understanding of your goats strengths and weaknesses.
Goat showing is a lot of fun, and I really hope you enjoy it!


----------

